# Trouble connecting using ZTE ac 8700 USB cdma ( EvDO) modem



## sparkonline (Feb 2, 2012)

When I attached mu ZTE ac8700 modem, *tail /var/log/messages* gives -->


```
ugen0.3: <ZTE, Incorporated> at usbus0
```

so it's obvious that this is recognised by the kernel. My ppp.conf file I have edited like


```
default:

set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
ident user-ppp VERSION (built COMPILATIONDATE)

set device /dev/cuaU0.0

set speed 115200

set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER TIMEOUT 5 \
\"\" AT OK-AT-OK ATE1Q0 OK \\dATDT\\T TIMEOUT 40 CONNECT"
set timeout 180 # 3 minute idle timer (the default)

enable dns # request DNS info (for resolv.conf)




isp:

set phone #777

set authname Username

set authkey pass

set dns 208.67.220.220 208.67.222.222 # openDNS

#set ifaddr 10.1.0.2/0 10.1.0.1/0 255.255.255.255 0.0.0.0

# add default HISADDR
enable dns
```

Now *ppp -ddial isp* gives me:


```
kernel: tun0: link state changed to UP

ppp[18473]: tun0: Warning: Chat script failed
```
in /var/log/messages.

Can someone please put some light on what's wrong in here or please help me to write a ppp.config.

Here's the output of my pc configuration.


```
usbconfig

ugen0.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen1.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen2.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen3.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen4.1: <OHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus4, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen5.1: <EHCI root HUB ATI> at usbus5, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE
ugen0.2: <product 0x08da vendor 0x046d> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
ugen0.3: <ZTE CDMA Tech ZTE, Incorporated> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```


```
sysctl -a dev.u3g

dev.u3g.0.%desc: Data Interface
dev.u3g.0.%driver: u3g
dev.u3g.0.%location: bus=1 hubaddr=2 port=0 devaddr=3 interface=0
dev.u3g.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x19d2 product=0xfffe devclass=0x00 devsubclass=0x00 sernum=""
 release=0x0000 mode=host intclass=0xff intsubclass=0xff intprotocol=0xff ttyname=U0 ttyports=4
dev.u3g.0.%parent: uhub0
```



```
ls -l /dev/cuaU*

crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 153 Feb 2 13:39 /dev/cuaU0.0
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 154 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.0.init
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 155 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.0.lock
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 159 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.1
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 160 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.1.init
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 161 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.1.lock
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 165 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.2
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 166 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.2.init
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 167 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.2.lock
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 171 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.3
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 172 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.3.init
crw-rw---- 1 uucp dialer 0, 173 Feb 2 13:30 /dev/cuaU0.3.lock
```

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kpa (Feb 2, 2012)

Try all /dev/cuaU0.* devices, the first one may not be the right one.


----------



## sparkonline (Feb 3, 2012)

*thanks kpa .. solved ..*

At last solved by starting ppp manually and entered the commands directly..


```
set device /dev/cuaU0.0
set ctsrts on
set login
set dial
set phone #777
set authname xxxx
set authkey yyyy
set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
add default HISADDR
enable dns # set dns servers in resolv.conf
nat enable yes
nat deny_incoming yes
```

You have to replace the x and y with your values.

I am putting the above ppp manual codes in /etc/ppp/ppp.conf. 


```
default:
set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
disable pred1 deflate deflate24 protocomp acfcomp shortseq vj
deny pred1 deflate deflate24 protocomp acfcomp shortseq vj
set speed 115200
enable dns

provider:
set login
set ctsrts on
set device /dev/cuaU0.0
set phone \#777
set authname USER
set authkey PASS
set dial "ABORT BUSY ABORT NO\\sCARRIER \
TIMEOUT 5 \
\"\" ATE1 \
OK-AT-OK ATQ0V1X4 \
OK \\dATDT\\T \
TIMEOUT 40 \
CONNECT"

set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0 255.255.255.0 0.0.0.0
add default HISADDR
enable dns
nat enable yes
nat deny_incoming yes
```

Now I can connect the internet by a single command *ppp -ddial provider*: from root terminal. Please feel free to comment. Happy Browsing.. :e


----------

